# My second grow, please give advice



## TruTHC (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is my second attemp, my first was very bad. My grow box is 2x2x4ft tall. I have 8in exhaust/intake. My exhaust is on the ceiling and my intake is in the center of the opening door. Meant to put the intake on one of the sides instead of the door but i wasn't thinking when i glued the pieces together. I've included some pic (sorry bout the blury pic). This is a newbie start (again). Please give me as many advice as i need, all advice will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 20, 2007)

my first grow i did 8 plants and 2 tote, but now im gonna do one big tote with 6 plants. i will have pic up soon. i got some germed and put into rockwool only 1.5in cube my next rockwool purchase will be 4in. i put the germ seed into the rockwool but i put it in the wrong way (please dont laff) so the taproot grew about mayb 3-5in and the leaf hasn't push thru the rockwool. i got a picture its kinda blury but u can see the roots and leaf. thats when i hold the cubes upside down is this ok for my new baby? what should i do to her to get her back to normal? and i also see a spike-like thingy, is that a sign of mold or something? thanks in advance


----------



## Brouli (Feb 20, 2007)

take them out of rockwool and re-transplant it  to another one 
rockwoll is like paper sheets just doit GENTLY!!!!!!!!!!!! put it in new one (right way this time :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: )


----------



## Brouli (Feb 20, 2007)

o yaaaaa  put something in rockwool to hold this very week plant up


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 20, 2007)

what can i put in rockwool to make them hold up? like a tooth pick? can i rip the new rockwool up then gently squeeze it back to a cube?


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 20, 2007)

i just check my plants and that second picture, well, i think its ok. the leaf is coming up the top of the rockwool with the root facing down. and all the seeds i put into the rockwool the wrong way seems to come up the top of the rockwool. so does that mean it'll b ok? brouli thanks for ur help, u crack me up with those icons man, hahah thats a good one


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey TruTHC, the secret to getting over screwups is to wait until you see what happens....

Let's see if they sprout. Keep your flos close so the sprouts don't get all spindly.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks SB, i appreciate it. ok im leaving them alone and wait pa....tiently


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 21, 2007)

ok, i got some new pics, i think my babies are doing ok. they are all coming up from the rockwool. the last pic is a shot from the bottom, just to see how the roots are. and im puttin the flo as close to the plant as possible. please give me some advice as to what i should do. is it necessary to put them under mh 24/0 till they get bigger then 18/6? or should i just keep flo on them 24/0? thanks


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 21, 2007)

Numero Uno... I hate spanish.

1.  Roots hate light.  You need to have the bottom of your container dark... somehow.

2.  Your lighting schedule is all up to you.  I keep my lights on 24/7.  I know many people in this forum keep theirs on 18/6.  It's up to you.  Your lights will like you if you have them on a timer to give them a break that is fact.

3.  Make sure to keep your rock wool moist with pH checked water.  5.8 for hydro.  

4.  You should get a humidity dome for those little girls.  They like the temp to be in the low 70s as well as their roots to be a little bit warmer than that. ( get a heating pad)

5.http://www.fastergrowing.com/cannabis/
     Take an hour or two and browse through.  Knowledge is Power my friend.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for ur tips toker, i have a cloth on the bottom of that tupper ware where the roots are hoping it will block the light, and i cover up the tupper ware with a trash bag, that gives me a humidity of 58% without the bag the humid is about 30%. so is 58-60% humidity ok for the ladies? where can i get a heating pad? im just gonna go buy a tray with pallet and put my rockwool in cuz the tray is usually black. thanks again. i very appreciate it


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 21, 2007)

You can get a heating pad on ebay... or if you don't want to wait, you can go to CVS or any store like that to get one... Walmart.  Ideally you're RH should be 99% but there is only so much you can do.  Try putting a glass of water in with your babies.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 21, 2007)

i like that cup o water idea, but im heading to walmart tonite, so do u use mh for ur babies and have it on 24 or u were talking about flo? i mean is it any better if i use mh for the babies?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 21, 2007)

It is all preference.  I use fluorescents right now for both veg and flower and I'm pretty sure I always will becuase I am selling all my HID stuff on ebay right now.  Try everything and see where you get the best results.  Both HIDs and Fuoros will last longer if turned off for a period of time everyday to give the ballast a break.  That's what they tell me anyways.


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 21, 2007)

lookin pretty good, i know it seems like there is lots of extra little stuff to get (black tray, heatpad, pH balanced water, etc etc), but the fact that your seeds sprouted and are rooting is a great sign; imagine how well they will be doing when you get all those little extras!


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 24, 2007)

ok, i finally got tray and heating pad, the temp is around 73 with no heating mat and around 100-110 with mat. is that ok temp for the babies?,  rh is at 90.are my babies too tall for their age? two of them are about 2.5inch tall probably gonna start touching the lid tomorrow and the rest are about 1.5in. is it ok if i let the the top of the plant touch the lid and lean over? i started germination 8 days ago. i couldn't find a dome tray only so i brought the one with some peat pellets. are those pellet any good for mj?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> ok, i finally got tray and heating pad, the temp is around 73 with no heating mat and around 100-110 with mat. is that ok temp for the babies?, rh is at 90.are my babies too tall for their age? two of them are about 2.5inch tall probably gonna start touching the lid tomorrow and the rest are about 1.5in. is it ok if i let the the top of the plant touch the lid and lean over? i started germination 8 days ago. i couldn't find a dome tray only so i brought the one with some peat pellets. are those pellet any good for mj?


*I see babies.   100 - 110 degrees is way to hot IMHO for any plant. I would just go ahead and remove the top and get a small fan blowing on them to strengthen the stems. I have seen people use the peat pellets to start seeds in. *


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks TBG, i took the lid off and turn the heating pad back on and have a fan blowing at it. i should've thought of the fan. should i have used the fan a while ago? thanks for the advice.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 25, 2007)

opps, i took the lid off and put a fan on my plants and went to work, came home and the rockwool were dried up so here how my plant looks. i took the last pic a second ago and most of them stand back up except for one and i think shes dead


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 25, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> opps, i took the lid off and put a fan on my plants and went to work, came home and the rockwool were dried up so here how my plant looks. i took the last pic a second ago and most of them stand back up except for one and i think shes dead



it takes more than you might think to kill a little plant.  the plant still looks fleshy and alive, and its not dried out and crispy.  i don't really have the patience to nurse a dying plant back to health, but i've _heard_ that a plant can go pretty far towards the end of the tunnel before it actually sees the light.  this means that even if you had a crispy plant that was still green and all leaves attached etc, if you pay close attention to it, dont over/underwater, it should come back to good health.  the plant will probably be a lot weaker after suffering that kinda stress though, so unless you are really in need of the buds off that plant, you might want to consider getting rid of it and focusing on the healthy ones.

EDIT:  in that early stage of vegetation it might be hard for them to fully recuperate, but you can try anyway


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks mystery, good to hear that it still have a chance. i have 8 babies but i only have 6holes in my tote, so which ever dont look good when its time to be in tote will be thrown away. most likely that plant will b a dude since it went thru major stress?


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 26, 2007)

haha i did that again, left the fan on and went to bed so the rockwool kindda dried up. so the lid is back on now. i got another set of leaves growing out, is it time to put it in hydro system yet? one of the small leaf showing a little yellowing. should i give it some neut now?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 26, 2007)

show some pics of the root system...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck this time around :yay:.  I see you got that temp/humidity gauge from Wally World, I use the same one.  Just don't rush them and you will be fine.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 26, 2007)

yea i wont rush them, i just ordered a digital ph/temp meter. hopefully it'll get here in 3-4 days, so ill wait till i get it then put them in hydro system. i barely see any roots on the bottom of the rockwool, some stem is about 3-4inch but barely any root. thanks for the advice ngt


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 27, 2007)

i got 4 babies that are in really bad shape due to dry rockwool, what can i do to save them? should i give those plant a small amount of neut? or tiny dose of superthrive? my babies are only 1week 6days old. thanks in advance


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 27, 2007)

Just keep the rockwool moist and wait until you see the tap root poke through before transplanting.  No nutes yet, I would wait until they have second set of leaves or the little rounded leaves turn yellow.  This is just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions, some are like buttholes  everybodies got one and some of 'em stink.


----------



## TruTHC (Feb 28, 2007)

lol thanks ngt, i appreciated


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 1, 2007)

here are the root system, 3 have nice system going on but the rest are barely showing and couple of my babies roots look brownish


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 1, 2007)

alot of my leaves are yellowing, some even dried out, i havnt given them any neuts yet, it started when i accidentally left the fan running too long. it got worse since then. o sorry bout all the pics.


----------



## rami (Mar 1, 2007)

i read somewher that u have to transplant them from rockwool as soon as u see any root action goin on...or am i wrong?!

..its to early to start nutes..the plant should  be  atleast 3 weeks old..

good luck.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Tru...I'm not sure what you are trying to do.  Hydro needs nutes very early.  Like within the first 10 days I think.  Later.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 1, 2007)

im jus trying to grow mj, lol. i ask for advice, ill do what anyone tell me. when to neut or anything. stoneybud told me no neut yet whatsoever. and someone told me neut when broad leaf turn yellow. but some say its too early for neut. and some also say wait till theres a root system going on then transplant to hydro system. some have root system some only have couple roots poking thru rockwool. im woundering if i can put em all in hydro system now and give it some mh lights. well im germing 3 more bagseeds to replace the dying looking plants. i guess my gj is really lame, sb and others havnt reply to any of my questions. any help any advice anything will be appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 1, 2007)

Once the roots start showing it is time to place them in your hydro unit.  As for nutes I would try 1/8 strength until they get a little bigger.  Sorry for the loss but you will get the hang of it soon enough.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 1, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> im jus trying to grow mj, lol. i ask for advice, ill do what anyone tell me.


 
The thing is Tru you are the one that is there, we aren't.  You can ask 10 people the same question and you will get 10 IMHO's.  It definately sounds like you need nutes.  Also, read more and simplify your grow.  These are weeds and they have to grow if they are put in the right conditions.  Later.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 1, 2007)

I assume your growing in a hydro setup. Hydro or dirt you have to get those plants into some sort of medium. If roots are showing through the bottom of the rockwool then they need to go into a system. If you're going hydro, and it seems as if you're following stoney's setup, start with a light nute mix like 1/4 strength of what ever the week 1 schedule is.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 1, 2007)

The one with the most roots showing is just ready to go into hydro.  The one with the second most should probably be ready now... And well with the others, too soon to tell... Keep it going and remember its not brain surgery...


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 1, 2007)

i count 6 with the roots showing. They're just all brown and stuck to the rockwool. The longer the roots are explosed that like the more dead plants you'll have.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 2, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> The thing is Tru you are the one that is there, we aren't. You can ask 10 people the same question and you will get 10 IMHO's. It definately sounds like you need nutes. Also, read more and simplify your grow. These are weeds and they have to grow if they are put in the right conditions. Later.


 
You hit the nail on the head! Bam!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> stoneybud told me no neut yet whatsoever. im woundering if i can put em all in hydro system now and give it some mh lights.


Sorry man, I've missed your posts. I try to get to all the new posts, but sometimes life gets in the way and I just don't have the time.

No, no nutes while they're in the rockwool cubes only.

Yes, they are all ready to put into the hydro system as soon as the roots show outside the rockwool.

Once you have them in the system, give them 1/8 stength nutes until you see how well they handle them. If they perk up and grow nice, wait to increase it until they have about 4 nodes. Then go to 1/4 strength.

The nute strength depends a lot on the type of nutes, the strain of the plant and the type of system you use. Too strong will kill them fast.

Work up to a full strength mix.

The lack of nutes didn't kill the babies man. Lack of water did. They dried out from the fan prolly.

Good luck man.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 2, 2007)

I think you have a ph problem, nothing to do with the nutes. Rockwool can screw with your ph. You should put those in your soil or hydro system now though.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for all the replies guys. well, i just got my ph meter and my tap water is about 9. im changing the water and putting lots of lemon juice aiming at 5.8-6.2. and i also put it in hydro system, i gave it some neuts. one of my good looking plants grew 2 more sets of leaf overnight but im seeing yellow tiny spots, the temp is about 92 so i moved the light up higher, o yea im using mh right now. the humidity is very low at 20-40%. so is the tiny yellow spot from too much neut or light burning it? its as small as a grin of salt.  ill have some pic  soon thanks again everyone


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 2, 2007)

lots of spots? or just one or two? Could be anything, but if the plant is growing dont worry to much about it. Try and get that temp down to the low to mid 80s. Once you stabilize your ph you'll see rocket growth. What nutes are you using and what strength? Do you have a ppm meter as well as a PH, not necessary, just helps


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 2, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> . im changing the water and putting lots of lemon juice aiming at 5.8-6.2. and i also put it in hydro system,


 
I strongly recommend against using lemon juice or vinegar, or any other food product in a hydro system.  It will only lower the PH for about 12-24 hours and you will get a reservoir full of white slime.  For hydro, you really should get PH-down or PH-up made for hydroponic systems.

Peace.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 3, 2007)

ok here are some pics, my tap water is ph 9.8. i brought some ph decrease and increase at petsmart. will these b ok?  the 3rd pic dont have the small tiny yellow dots but the leaf has one big yellow spot and the 1st and 2nd pic show the yellow spots. the white stuff u see on the 2nd pic is perlite, i cleaned it off after the pic. thanks again guys, good info.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 3, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> i brought some ph decrease and increase at petsmart. will these b ok? .


 
Just had this conversation on another thread. I can't find any one who has used the fishtank PH decreaser before, so I don't know how well it will work. You really should get some PH up/down made for hydro systems until you get your technique down. Then you can experiment with other products.

But, since you already bought it and I assume you started using it, I will be watching this thread to see how well it works. Please keep us updated.

Peace.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 3, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> What nutes are you using and what strength? Do you have a ppm meter as well as a PH, not necessary, just helps



i dont have a ppm tester. but here is a pic of my neut


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 3, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> But, since you already bought it and I assume you started using it, I will be watching this thread to see how well it works. Please keep us updated.


i havn't use the aquarium ph yet but i'm more than happy to be the guine pig. so what kind of sign should i watch for if the decreaser is no good?


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 3, 2007)

were you able to get the PH down with the aquarium stuff? I'm not sure either as to what effect it will have in a hydro envoirnment, I assume it can't be that bad since fish can live with the crap in the water. What brand of nutrient is that? It seems like it would be very good for vegging due to the high Nitrogen concentration. Also what type of hydroponic system do you have there? Can you give us a bunch more information about your ENTIRE setup?  Oh and don't worry about that yellow spot. Its just one of the starter leaves, doesn't do anything but fall off now.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 3, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> so what kind of sign should i watch for if the decreaser is no good?


 
The plants die.  

.

But, seriously, check the PH twice a day to make sure it is stable and watch the reservoir for a build up of scum.  And watch those plants closely for any sign of stress.

At this point, you should be using 1/8 to 1/4 strength nutes.

Sending positive vibes your way!

Peace.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what kind of hydro set-up i have but im just using a 10gal tote. im using a 50 gal dual outlet pump and i'm using 2 flexible aeration wand. painted tote black and i have 6 holes i also covered the top with maylar (dunno if that make any difference. I'm using styro cup a 1.5inch rockwool. I use mostly perlite and just some gravle. the brand for my neut is EXPERT i got it at walmart. the ph is at 5.4 the water temp is 65degree the box temp is around 75-80 degrees and rh at 21%, thats this morning. i havn't tried the ph decrease yet. i will try it out when i get home and i will note how long the ph stay for until it start changing. The pH decrease says it safe for plants and fish, but again thats aquarium plant not mj. i will update on the rh and  temp etc. tonite. im sorry i dont know what other info i should give to help my grow. please ask me and i will get the answer. thanks.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 3, 2007)

its like 55ish degree in my attic, so how bad is it to leave the lamp on 24/0 for maybe a week or 2, maybe less so my babies stay warm up there? then change back to 18/6 when its gets warmer. they havn't been under mh lamp for 24hr yet. its been under floro 24hr for about 2weeks. i have a heating pad, the water temp is about 65. im gonna change the setting to get the water about 72degrees.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 3, 2007)

it looks like you have a dwc setup of some sorts. Not sure but hey what ever works. The water temp seems fine no need to warm it up. Go ahead and stick them under 24/0 won't hurt anything. I assume you have a HID lamp of some sorts, whats the wattage? Make sure you don't burn them is all. I've never heard anything about the nutes you're using, maybe somebody else will recognize the brand.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 3, 2007)

i'm using 400watt MH right now. i havn't heard of that brand neut either but since the N is 30 i thought i'd try it. i dont have many verities here. ok, be back with more updates in a lil bit. thanks for that info bejonhst.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a little update. the aquarium pH increase drop by about 2 in like 3 hours. The pH in the spare/test bucket is at 5.5. i will check it again in about 9hours to see if it make any changes. My current pH is adjusted to 6.3 from 5.5. and water temp is 70degree, the rH is 20(is this too low? should i invest in a small humidifier? if i put a bucket of water in front of my intake will that increase the humidity?) i have new pic of plants. looking yellower than yesterday. The 1st and the 2nd pic are the same plants.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 4, 2007)

the baby on the top pic dont look to good


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 4, 2007)

yea my 3 babies on the top is gone, im germing like 8 more, i think im gonna have to change all the babies. it seem really moist in the bucket and my cups feels wet on the outside. but the perlite on the top surface of my styro cup look dry. my rockwool is at the bottom of the cup i think it gets wet with the moisture. im woundering if i need to wet the top surface when it look dry? thanks guys


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

i checked the aquarium pH 23 hours later and it went from adjusted 6.3 to 8.6 i used some increase and decrease. i took the measurement after the pH sit in the water for 30 min. Water temp. was from 70 to 80.5. hope this info help a lil bit. i will do more testing to determine accuracy


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 5, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> ok here are some pics, my tap water is ph 9.8. i brought some ph decrease and increase at petsmart. will these b ok? the 3rd pic dont have the small tiny yellow dots but the leaf has one big yellow spot and the 1st and 2nd pic show the yellow spots. the white stuff u see on the 2nd pic is perlite, i cleaned it off after the pic. thanks again guys, good info.


 
I would use Ph up and down from and aquarium store. If it is safe to put in your fishtank it is safe on your plants.

Stunzeed..


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

hmmm i adjusted the pH to 6.3 last nite and i check it again this morning 8 hours later and it went back up to 81. the temp raise from 85 to 92 in room and water went from 80 to 71. i moved the light up somemore. my plants hasnt recover from the transplant yet, well i dont see any new growth. i only have 2 ok looking ones, im going on vacation for 6 days. so i have a feeling i gotta start over again. my water is so cloudy it look so ugly from some lime and vinegar (yuck). i'm waiting for the dry powder pH adjust to get here then im gonna change the water.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> hmmm i adjusted the pH to 6.3 last nite and i check it again this morning 8 hours later and it went back up to 81. the temp raise from 85 to 92 in room and water went from 80 to 71. i moved the light up somemore. my plants hasnt recover from the transplant yet, well i dont see any new growth. i only have 2 ok looking ones, im going on vacation for 6 days. so i have a feeling i gotta start over again. my water is so cloudy it look so ugly from some lime and vinegar (yuck). i'm waiting for the dry powder pH adjust to get here then im gonna change the water.


 
My hydro grows like a Ph of 5.9  6.3 is a little high for hydro.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Tru I would suggest you try soil with your next grow until you get the hang of it in my opinion.  Hydro can be tricky even for those with experience.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

woohoo im not going on vocation. no more california and vegas. i can stay home and take care of my babies now. i have a question. is it ok since its 70s this week can i set the timer on 18/6 and if it gets cold can i change it back to 24? will that effect the babies or confuse them? i think i read somewhere that a guy turn off the light to let the plant recover from stress. is that true? cuz im thinking if thats true and its warmer out i should leave the light off for a day or two. if its true can someone tell me how long should i leave the lights off for. thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 5, 2007)

You should either flower your plants or leave them in the vegetative state. Rocking them back and forth from one to another isn't good for them. It will cause you problems. Perhaps turn them to Hermies.

I'm curious; why would you want to change from 24/7 to 18/6 and back again?


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

o cuz it was like 50 degree outside so i left the lights on 24 so they can be warm enuff, but this whole week is its like 70dgree and it mite get back to 50. thats when i wanna put it back to 24 to keep them warm


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 5, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> o cuz it was like 50 degree outside so i left the lights on 24 so they can be warm enuff, but this whole week is its like 70dgree and it mite get back to 50. thats when i wanna put it back to 24 to keep them warm


I understand now what you're doing, but it's not a good idea to use the lights as a heater unless the lights stay on 24/7 anyway, for vegging.

When you switch the lights to a shorted day period, the plants start producing a hormone that causes the plant to flower. Switching them back and forth between the two cycles will cause stress to the plant and most likely cause you a hermie.

Pulling warm air into the grow room is the best way to heat it. If you pull air from your house, it should heat the plant enough. Is this possible for you?


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for the idea SB. nice u see u back. i cant think of a way to pull warm air in the box. im very newbie. worse come ill just wait till it gets warmer. but i think its gonna stay warm here. my rh is at 20. it should be alot more humid in there right? do u think puttin a bucket of water in front of my intake will raise the Rh?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 5, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> do u think puttin a bucket of water in front of my intake will raise the Rh?


It would prolly up it a couple of points. Hanging a wet towel in the area will also do it.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks SB i will do the towels see how that work


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 5, 2007)

can someone tell me what kind of bug this is and what can i use to fight them please. thanks


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry, I cannot help you with the bug.  

Was wondering, though, have you used that fishtank ph down yet?  Did it work out?  I know a couple other people that are waiting to hear the results.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 6, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Was wondering, though, have you used that fishtank ph down yet?  Did it work out?  I know a couple other people that are waiting to hear the results.



well, i did use the ph down for the fishy but i dont like it for one reason i have to use alot (guess cuz vinegar down way down) but i down it from 8.6 to 6.3 at 80degree then i checked 24hr later and it was 7.5 at 76degree. i know the temp have alot to do with it. i took the measurment 30min to an hour after adding the ups or downs. as for plant health. i cant give any info for that cuz i have 6 plants in tote but 4 is dead, and 2 is good. i noticed growth tho. but again, i have, let see first my tap was 9.8 then i use lemon down it to 6.7 then i ran out of lemon so i used vinegar 5.5. so i have 3 pH downer and i also had to up the pH with the fishy up too, so i have a bucket with lots of mix in it. i know its bad but im changing the water and cleaning the bucket when i get my dry ph powder. right now im either uping or downing the ph everyday. hoping the dry ph will stay stable for a good time or until i change the water. hope this helps


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 6, 2007)

why would you use fishtank pH up and down when vinegar, lemon juice and baking soda r easily available....and cheaper?

Anyways, continually messing with the pH isn't what you want to do. However I am no hydro grower either.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, i'm having another prob. its 70degree here, but with sun shining in the attic its 102 in my box.wow. i have 8in intake aiming directly at the plants. and i just put in another cheapo fan that bearly feel blow air. anyone know of a good cheap water cooling fan or something i can use to keep the room cool? thank you so much for IYO


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a grow you can't have open in a room? The only other choice I can see is using a small window a/c unit to supply cool air to it.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 6, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> why would you use fishtank pH up and down when vinegar, lemon juice and baking soda r easily available....and cheaper?
> 
> Anyways, continually messing with the pH isn't what you want to do. However I am no hydro grower either.


 
Mr. WnB, He is using a Hydro system.  Using Vinegar and/or Lemon Juice in hydro is not stable.  It only will lower the PH for about 12-24 hours and then it will shoot back up.  Also, after a couple of days, the reservoir will start getting this white/grey slime building up.  So, with hydro, it is best to go with PH up/down made for hydro.  Trust me on this one:  I learned it the hard way!


TruTHC, Next time you do that, you should first clean out the reservoir and mix up a fresh batch of nutrient solution to make sure the vinegar and lemon juice is out of your system.

As to the heat problem.  The only thing I can recommend is get your grow out of the attic.  The weather is getting warmer and those attics get hot.  My attic get to around 150 degrees in the summer.  Short of that, the only solution I can think of is what Stony Bud said:  use an AC mounted in your grow area.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks AB, i appreciate that. my pH up/down for hydro is on the way. i dont have any other place for my grow but the attic. i gotta convince my wife to let me grow in our guest room's closet. its perfect for mj. and ill put a lock on it. do i have a small chance of gettin female plants wit the heat being so high? well its about 70 here and when the sun hits the attic it get up to 105. cant imagine when it 100 degree here. i'll be ok with small yield. im  aiming to get least one female then start cloning.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 7, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> its about 70 here and when the sun hits the attic it get up to 105. cant imagine when it 100 degree here.


I'm told by a friend, about an experiment that used 8 plants.

1. Plant grown in 70 degree room.
2. Plant grown in 80 degree room.
3. Plant grown in 90 degree room.
4. Plant grown in 100 degree room.

5. Plant grown in 70 degree room with roots in 75 degree hydro water.
6. Plant grown in 80 degree room with roots in 75 degree hydro water.
7. Plant grown in 90 degree room with roots in 75 degree hydro water.
8. Plant grown in 100 degree room with roots in 75 degree hydro water.

All were clones grown from the same female MJ plant.

All of the plants were grown the exact same amount of time.

Plants 1 and 2 were almost identical with #2 being a tad shorter, but bushier.

Plant 3 was noticeably shorter and not as bushy as the 2nd plant.

Plant 4 was 2/3 the size of plant 1 and sparse in it's growth.

Plants 5, 6, 7 and 8 were identical to plant 1.

If you can find a chiller to cool your reservoir water, you should be able to grow in your attic even in summer temps. The reservoir water being cooled to a constant 75 degrees is the secret, as well as fans to keep the air moving between the plants.

Water chillers are used in industry all the time.

Good luck man. Let us all know how you do.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 7, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If you can find a chiller to cool your reservoir water, you should be able to grow in your attic even in summer temps. The reservoir water being cooled to a constant 75 degrees is the secret, as well as fans to keep the air moving between the plants.
> 
> Water chillers are used in industry all the time.


 
They use that kind of thing for Home-brew beer making.  They are called "Wort-Chillers."

Here is a link to some you can buy:

http://www.northernbrewer.com/wort-chillers.html

But, if you want to make your own, here are a couple of links for that:

http://www.allaboutbeer.com/homebrew/equip/chiller.html
http://home.swbell.net/bufkin/wort-chiller.htm


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 7, 2007)

bug looks ant like female egg layer by long body type anyways no probs to your plants with this type of bug dude..

relaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 8, 2007)

thank you SB great info. im saving that info in a doc so i never lose it. AB thats very kind of you. just the info i need. ok ok joe im relax now. nice to know that it won't hurt my plant. o and by the way my 2 "living" plants are growing and looking nice. the first 2 pic are a day apart same as 3rd and 4th pic. altho they been in lots of stress (i think) so hope i can get a lady. i dont want balls! thanks again for those info guys. so kind. and thanks MP


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 12, 2007)

is this neut burn? im using 400watt mh. light is about 13'' away from the plant, i transplant it into hydro on 3-08 so its about 3days alrdy. i saw the yellowing a day or 2 after it was in hydro. and i gave them half teaspoon of neut in about 9gal of water. i have 6 plant in the system. 2 of them is about 2weeks old and the rest are same age with the yellowing one. so im thinking if its neut burn then all the other young plant should have burn too right?  if it is neut burn, can i drain half the water and refill it with plain water? or do i need to replace the water completely? thanks for the help. if it die i'm gonna replace it with tomato! i attached 2 pic, the 1st is 3-08 at 2am. and 2nd is 3-11 at 5am.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats what it looks like to me. I would swap out 1/2 the water with plain water and readjust the PH and see if that helps in over the next few days


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 12, 2007)

Also, 13" with a 400W MH is too close for those little plants.  Back it off to about 18-24 inches and see how it goes.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah i think it's more of a heat issue and a pH fluctuation.... Just what I see though.  Be sure to keep an eye on your pH...I don't let it fluctuate more than .2...


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks alot guys, i will swap out half the water and move the light up. i'll have updates.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 14, 2007)

ok so i swap out half the water with plain water. i kinda changed my setup so i can fit a small humidifier and a box fan, i will relocate the box fan or do something else to it later when plants get in the way. i changed the light and reservoir from horizontal to vertical. With the humidifier, the rh raised from 20 to about 55. i included an update pic of the leaf yellowing plant. the yellowing went from the vine to tip of the leaves. i noticed the plant grew quite a bit in 2 days. plant 2 is the one with the yellowing. Plant 5 stay looking the same, i don't think it grew at all but roots growing in water. i was paranoid after transplanting my babies into dwc. couple of the plants barely have root growing out of rockwool but i transplant anyway. its been 3 days since they been in DWC and all of the plant's root growing in the water. (i know, i know patience.......) sorry i cant find the quote but hey my pH been more stable and i do see rapid grow! thanks for everyone's help, i needed it. please help if something is not right.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 21, 2007)

hello everyone, i just notice my 2 oldest plant have some leaves browning. i dont know if its something i should worry about or just relax, but i noticed it last night and i checked this morning its even browner. my plants are about a month old. well, see what had happen was, i was adjusting my lights and i heard my hook feel off, so i look and look for it and i couldnt find it, so i gave up. well 10 days later when i changed the neut i found it in my resorvior and it look kinda brownish rustish color. so that mite b it? haha i bet no one ever had that happen b4. anyway so while i switch the resorvoir tote i kinda touch one of my plants wit something (mayb reflector). so i see the new leaf folding down a bit then i checked it about an hour later, it wasn't folded down anymore. so i was happy but i check this morning like 7 hours later and they look kinda folding down again, the leaves look dark green now, o i gave it 1/2 teaspoon neut (mayb this is too soon for 1/2 tsp?) i was giving them  2/3 tsp then i had to change out half the water with plain water. so mayb it is too soon for 1/2 tsp. anyway talk to yall later and ill keep updating.


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 23, 2007)

hey guys, can u check my other 2 thread, its been 2 days and i havn't got an opinion, mayb i posted it in the wrong category? thanks 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10951
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10950


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 2, 2007)

ok here a little updated pics. i pruned alot of leaves and did a little LST, they are at 24 days now, and i also gave it 2-3-2 FloraSerie nute. they havn't showed any sign of neut burn yet. i had to top off the water cuz its so hot in the attic. i added another 5ml each. its been 2days with the new nute. hopefully i wont see any nute burn tonite. should i do some more pruning?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

should i add nute when i top off my res?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks like your plants made a very nice comeback!  Looking good.

Since your space is so small, you may want to start flowering soon.

When you top off the res, just add ph-corrected water.  Be sure to check the PH after you add water as well.

By the way, I read in your other thread that you want to throw in a tomato plant.  Be careful, those hydro tomato plants can get huge!


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

hey AB, nice to see you here and thank youvery much for ur helping info. o yea i think i'll just try to hurry and finish this crop then really grow tomatoes. and hmm never thought about flowering soon, that makes sense. its been 23 days for them so  far. but i just did alot of LST so all the leaves get better lights and i added 1/2tsp superthrive and 1tsp epsom salt for the first time i have 8gal of water. i hope thats not too much ST hope my plant aint gonna be fried by tomorrow.  i wasn't sure if the epsom was necessary cuz u see no sign of anything but i read some ppl do use it so i thought i'd try it. anyway i just pruned like 40+ leaves in the last 2 days but i got a recent pic taken right after adding ST and LST. let see how this work for these babies


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

i got kinda carried away starting other thread and asking questions and kinda did a grow journal there, haha. now im back to this one update some pics. the first  pic is 4 days after the pruning was done, it seem like it was more than 4days of recovery. the second is 6days after prune, after they recovered they started growing really fast again.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

i started flowering on 4-10 and gave them 4week amount from the GH website. i switched out some nute i got from homedepot to GH FloraSeries. i'm liking it. the plant is drinking lots of water,about 1/4 a day (8gal res.), so i really have to keep an eye on it and top off everyday.  i think im getting some nute burn, only on a couple of plant, i hav'nt adding nute when i top off, i topped off about 1/4 with plain water about 12hr ago and i didnt notice anything different about the plant, but im sure i'll have to top off tomorrow that will probably make it better. the burn on the leaf gonna stay burnt right? except for the new growth?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

the new growth on a couple of the plants look very light green/yellowish color, and the center of the new growth's small leaves have a purpleish color to it. i dont know if its normal or some kind of bad sign, can someone please tell me whats going on, i took the pic under hps so its really hard to see the green, but i hope u can see itin the first pic, the redish leaves are not really red, i think its just the flash and hps that make it look like that. the light was about 9inch away i just raised it about 3 inch. ph at 5.6 and ppm was 1300 then i top off now ppm at 895, thats prolly will do alot better for them


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

haha look at my only soil plant, i gave it 40watt cfl (2600 lumen) and it was too close so it really burn the plant  so i gave it some superthrive hopefully that will help.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't see nute burn anywhere man.  I do see a lot of different things though.  Like and N def. and overdose... :huh: I would have my ppms around 1100 or so with the plants that size, but, I don't use your brand of nutes either.  How long did you run it at 1300 ppm?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I don't see nute burn anywhere man.  I do see a lot of different things though.  Like and N def. and overdose... :huh: I would have my ppms around 1100 or so with the plants that size, but, I don't use your brand of nutes either.  How long did you run it at 1300 ppm?


i gave them 1300ppm for 2days. i topped off now ppm is at 895. im using GH flora serie, i think the "grow" have more N in it, so should i give them more N? yea i think i kinda ODed them.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont' see any nute burn either.  The light green on the new growth is a good sign.  It will darken up in a day or so.  

I don't know about the purple......that usually means potasium def.  

Some of the leaves are curling up on the edges, that usually means Mg def.  Dissolve a tbl spoon of Epson Salts into your water the next time you top off and that will be taken care of.

Your PH is good.

How close are your lights?​


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I dont' see any nute burn either.  The light green on the new growth is a good sign.  It will darken up in a day or so.
> 
> I don't know about the purple......that usually means potasium def.
> 
> ...


wow really no nute burn, ok less freaking out on one thing then. my lights are about 12-13inch away


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

yea so im using FloraSeries.*FLORA MICRO*®: The foundation of the &#8220;Building-Block&#8221; System, Provides Nitrogen, Potassium, Calcium, and trace elements.*FLORA GRO*®:Stimulates structural and vegetative growth. Builds strong roots. Provides Nitrogen, Phosphorous, Potassium, and secondary minerals.*FLORA BLOOM*®: Stimulates flower and fruit development. Enhances flavor, aroma, and essential oils. Provides high Phosphorous, Potassium, Magnesium, and Sulfur. which one should i use more or less of?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never used GH nutes before, so I'm not sure on the dosage, BUT I looked at their feeding chart and according to them, you should be using the "Transition" ratios, 10ml/gallon for each component, for the first 2 weeks of flower.

Your light might be a little too close.  Back it off to 18" if you can.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I've never used GH nutes before, so I'm not sure on the dosage, BUT I looked at their feeding chart and according to them, you should be using the "Transition" ratios, 10ml/gallon for each component, for the first 2 weeks of flower.
> 
> Your light might be a little too close.  Back it off to 18" if you can.


 i have 8gal res. and i am using the weekly feeding chart for 8gal, and it said 48G-48M-80B ml. that brought it up to about 1300 ppm so i topped off and got it to 895, it only been like that for 7 1/2hr, i wont be able to check it until they wake up that would be total of 19hr from when i topped off, o i gave it 1ml of superthrive also. but i will give them some epsom tonite, im sure 2in of res will be gone.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I looked at their feeding chart and according to them, you should be using the "Transition" ratios, 10ml/gallon for each component, for the first 2 weeks of flower.


 Where did u get that Transaction ratio from? are u saying evenly 10ml/gal for each first 2 week? i have 10gal but its not fill up all the way so im guessing i have 8gal of water. so does that mean 80ml each?  here i go with them silly questions again.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 13, 2007)

Bubblers, like soil, tend to concentrate hydro nutes because they are both continous feed.

For both, you should use about half the strength of GH nutes that are suggested by the manufacturer.

Dip out half your reservoir and top it off with water. That will reduce it's potency.

The damaged leaves won't repair. In a few days, you'll see health new growth with normal green and no yellowing.

Give us some pics in a couple of days so we can see how they're doing.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Bubblers, like soil, tend to concentrate hydro nutes because they are both continous feed.
> 
> For both, you should use about half the strength of GH nutes that are suggested by the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir! thanks for info, ill have alot of pic.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

i can only raise my light up about 4more inch max, i should invest in a glass, anyone know where i can find  one? and what kind should i get? does home depot or lowe's have the one i can use?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 13, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> Where did u get that Transaction ratio from? are u saying evenly 10ml/gal for each first 2 week? i have 10gal but its not fill up all the way so im guessing i have 8gal of water. so does that mean 80ml each?  here i go with them silly questions again.


 
Here is the link to their "Recirculating Program."  The chart on the left is for the Flora Series.

http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf

Like I said earlier, I have not used their nutes, so I am guessing each "stage" is about 2 weeks.  You should be in the "Transition" phase.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Here is the link to their "Recirculating Program."  The chart on the left is for the Flora Series.
> 
> http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf
> 
> Like I said earlier, I have not used their nutes, so I am guessing each "stage" is about 2 weeks.  You should be in the "Transition" phase.


 so do u think i must have gave them too much of one part and too little of another part? i used 48-48-80ml for 8gal, so divide that by 8 would be 6-6-10ml. bah im totally lost, dont know wut im trying to say but i brought the ppm down like by 500 by adding plain water, so the nute is really diluted now ppm at 895 from 1300. let see how they look in a couple days. thanks for your kind effort AB


----------



## budwizer (Apr 13, 2007)

I have read this thread from the beginning and I have to say it has been like a drama movie. Man you sure have had some bad luck.

 You seen to of encountered almost every problem a grower could have. I have to say good job for hanging in there. Many people would have given up and lost all hope.

I really hope my first grow dose not put so much pressure on me like yours did. I was feeling pressure and suspense by just reading your logs. 

When you become a pro grow, like some of these guys and gals I bet your going to look back at this grow and laugh about it.



again.. good job for hanging in there hope get all girls and nice drawing bud.


edit:
THE BROTHER'S GRUNT should give you the green mojo award for your  strong Will.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

budwizer said:
			
		

> I have read this thread from the beginning and I have to say it has been like a drama movie. Man you sure have had some bad luck.
> 
> You seen to of encountered almost every problem a grower could have. I have to say good job for hanging in there. Many people would have given up and lost all hope.
> 
> ...


yea i been sad cuz i haven't had any green mojo, that prolly why my grow sucks, but yea i tried to hold off buying stuff til i really needed it, for example a ph meter and a tds/ec meter so that why it was soo incredibly bad, this is actually my second grow, the first was just sad so i started over. i have about 1 more month to go and the only thing will stop me is if my in-laws see my box . but hey thanks for reading up on my wacky grow journal, the next will be better. o first part of this second grow was nasty cuz i brought some non hydro nute from walmart and it just didnt make my plant look good so i got the GH FloraSeries. but hey good luck to u and all the guys here are big help, without MP i'd prolly gave up long long time ago. let me know when u start a grow.
EDIT: Budwizer, u a funny guy BTW. This remind u of a Soap Opera? haha


----------



## budwizer (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe when ganja growing becomes more accepted, the TV people will bring out a new type of reality show based on it. It will give me a reason to start watching TV again. lol

   I think the show would be even better if they did not wait until growing is accepted. This way the show would have added element to it.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 13, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> so do u think i must have gave them too much of one part and too little of another part? i used 48-48-80ml for 8gal, so divide that by 8 would be 6-6-10ml. bah im totally lost, dont know wut im trying to say but i brought the ppm down like by 500 by adding plain water, so the nute is really diluted now ppm at 895 from 1300. let see how they look in a couple days. thanks for your kind effort AB


 
OK, I want to emphasize again that I have not used the nutes you are using, so if you want me to stop making suggestions, just let me know or you can just choose to ignore me at this point. 


*DLtoker* noticed that you have some overdose AND deficiencies.  That could be cause by the out of whack ratios.

Since they are recommending the 10-10-10ml per gal, I would go with what *Stoney Bud* said and cut that in half, BUT, make sure the ratios are equal.  

So, here is what I would recommend:  

Mix up a new batch of solution using 5 ml per gal for each component, plus add 1 table-spoon (total) of Epson Salt
Move the light up as high as you can.
Take a picture of your light and post it so we know what it looks like and can recommend some kind of cool tube or heat barrier.
By the way, what is the Wattage on your HPS?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 13, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> OK, I want to emphasize again that I have not used the nutes you are using, so if you want me to stop making suggestions, just let me know or you can just choose to ignore me at this point.



i like to get suggestions, put more sense in my head, thanks for ur time btw and alway feel free to give me suggestions
 


			
				AlienBait said:
			
		

> By the way, what is the Wattage on your HPS?


i'm using 400watt


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 14, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Take a picture of your light and post it so we know what it looks like and can recommend some kind of cool tube or heat barrier.


 Here a pic of my Light & Height of plant, cant tell but its about 15in from canopy. the space im working with is very limited that why the pic is taken from the top down. i'll try to do beter tonite


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 14, 2007)

my plant is getting sooo bushy, here are some newly updated pic, taken this morning. i topped off and gave them 1table spoon epsom salt, let see how they look by tonite. they're so bushy i just wanna prune the big leaves off! but i learnt my lesson. its kinda impossible to tie the leaf blocking the light for the small new leaves at the bottom, but ill have more room after i sexed them.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 17, 2007)

ok something is kinda weird, pH get up to 6.3 then i add a little pH down but pH value wouldn't change, so i added more pH down, it still dont change, so i used total of prolly 3oz pH down (i mixed pH Down in a 6oz cup, pH was 2.8 in cup). it never changed. so adjusted the Topped off water to 4.3 figuring it will kinda even out the ph to 5something, well it still didn't change. does this mean something is locked out? i know add alot of ph is bad but its weird how the pH don't drop at all, i am gonna give it another day then change water and give it 1/2 strength nute. its been flowering for 7days i havn't seen any sex sign yet, pH currently at 6.3 ppm at 800 (started out with 1300) o yea i don't see the purpleish on the new growth anymore


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, that is strange.  I've never heard that one.  6.3 is only a little out of range, but I don't know why it doesn't go down after all the acid you added.

Have you checked it an hour after adding the PH Down?

That one has me stumped.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2007)

I would change out your reservoir and leave the epsom salts out of it. That may be what's fighting you.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 17, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Have you checked it an hour after adding the PH Down?


yea i lowered it at night then check it an hour or so then checked in the morning and it didn't change.



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I would change out your reservoir and leave the epsom salts out of it. That may be what's fighting you.


That makes sense, now that u said it. it did happen after adding the epsom salt. 

Thanks for the help AB and SB.:headbang2:


----------



## flipmode (Apr 18, 2007)

as far as u say gettin glass from home depot if i where u i just get like hard plastic like computer casing windows that strenght get it in a box shape .mount a bathroom fan on one side and have ducking goin to another sapce in the room.  . i kidda did mines that way aliitle diffrent two seperat conpartments .one for plants the other light light has its own little chamber  with a bathroom fan blowing the hot air out the back of  my turbo box.like i said my setup id deiffrent but youll figure out a way to make it work we all do dont we lol .


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a good idea flipmode!  Put up a piece of plexiglass between the lights and the plants to create two "rooms" and have each section vented separately with their own intake/exhaust.  Brilliant idea for those growing in small boxes.
:clap:


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 18, 2007)

flipmode said:
			
		

> as far as u say gettin glass from home depot if i where u i just get like hard plastic like computer casing windows that strenght get it in a box shape .mount a bathroom fan on one side and have ducking goin to another sapce in the room.  . i kidda did mines that way aliitle diffrent two seperat conpartments .one for plants the other light light has its own little chamber  with a bathroom fan blowing the hot air out the back of  my turbo box.like i said my setup id deiffrent but youll figure out a way to make it work we all do dont we lol .


do u happen to have a pic of ur set up? thanks


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 18, 2007)

i thought about plexi but wasn't sure if the heat gonna melt or do any damage to the plexi and i wasn't sure how the light passing it versus the glass.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 18, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> i thought about plexi but wasn't sure if the heat gonna melt or do any damage to the plexi and i wasn't sure how the light passing it versus the glass.


 
Good point.  I don't know if the plexi would melt either.  So, I guess glass would be better.  I was thinking in terms of breaking.  I tend to break things, sometimes I'm just clumsy.

The light transmittance through the plex is just fine for plants.  I have plexiglass on my outdoor greenhouse (for my veggies).


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 18, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I was thinking in terms of breaking.  I tend to break things, sometimes I'm just clumsy.


haha i'm wit u on that, i think i'd prolly break it too, my girl always ask why i gotta be so clumsy. im 10 times worse when im high.


----------



## flipmode (Apr 18, 2007)

oh yea man heres my journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7586 the top part has a 1000 watt hps with a fan inside i just cut 4 sides around the computer case taped it i used aluminum tape find at hardware store or home depot .if u want just ask me  i can think of somethin with ur grow just tell me how u want it set up i can tell u what to get and where to do this. heres how i would set it up sorry cant draw to good on paint pad let me know if u need any help ,get the foil tape here wont burn at any degree other tapes that close to light will melt burn this wont no matter how hot .
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=40999-133-40999&lpage=none


			
				TruTHC said:
			
		

> do u happen to have a pic of ur set up? thanks


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Thanks FM, so nice of u. The only thing holding the comp case is foil tape? i think i am gonna cut that plexi 5 in  wider than my reflector then tape it. theres no point in making it like 1ft wider than reflector right? i brought a 34cfm comp fan, i wounder if i should cut the reflector to the size of that fan and mount it to exhaust the air to the box, that will **** the hot out to the box and i have 8in exhaust fan on ceiling of my box my box is 2x2x4ft. Thanks again, and btw awesome grow u got growing on.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 19, 2007)

my Plants are going on day 8th of flowering, i changed out the nute and gave them half the strength of 4week, 24-24-40, i used rain water again, tap only been dechlorinated for a day. the ppm is at 500, i didnt have to adjust the ph, it was 5.8.and i did alot of leaf tying, mayb too much but they needed it. theres a bunch of bottom leaves soo tiny and stretching. i tide most of the fan leaves together then pull then away leave the colas alone, did some cola LST cuz some was gettin too close to the light. first pic is before the tying (well, i did some) and 2nd pic is after the tiw spree


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 19, 2007)

some pic of node, i dont think they showing sex yet. and the last pic is of them all


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 20, 2007)

happy 420 everyone! i got new pic of nodes. its been 10 days into flower, ppm at 600 ph at 6.2, im gonna adjust pH to around 5.6 and top off with some nute tonite


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 20, 2007)

more pics


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking good.  No sign of sex yet, but it could take another week.

Now, don't tie them anymore.  Just leave them the tied the way they are from here on out.  You may just have to GENTLY tuck a fan leaf out of the way now and then, but no more ties (unless it grows too close to the light).


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 20, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> You may just have to GENTLY tuck a fan leaf out of the way now and then, but no more ties (unless it grows too close to the light).


Moving fan leaves is pointless man. The entire plant benefits from the light gained from each sun leaf. The leaves will position themselves so that they gain the most light available. It's one of the things the plant does best. Just let the plant gather light as it is. Moving branches does nothing to increase light reception.

The entire reason for moving branches it to enable the plant to grow more sun leaves that will in turn, gather more light by positioning them as it knows best.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW! i just got done reading this WHOLE THING. amazing i tell you. haha, you've done a wonderful job with these 'ladies'. haha im new to this whole growing thing. ill leave some love for yall in the new members section as well as a little autobiography about myself. 

I DO HAVE ONE QUESTION!!!!!!!!

-- what ever happened to that little guy you put in soil??????? im wondering because i plan on doing a soil set up real soon (when i recieve my ww seeds) and i would liek to know how well he did with as little attention as he got!
thanks!!


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 20, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Moving fan leaves is pointless man. The entire plant benefits from the light gained from each sun leaf. The leaves will position themselves so that they gain the most light available. It's one of the things the plant does best. Just let the plant gather light as it is. Moving branches does nothing to increase light reception.
> 
> The entire reason for moving branches it to enable the plant to grow more sun leaves that will in turn, gather more light by positioning them as it knows best.


 ok, just to clear this up. so i shouldn't tuck or tie anymore, just let  them be as is?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 20, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> ok, just to clear this up. so i shouldn't tuck or tie anymore, just let them be as is?


Yes, if your plant is now positioned as to fill out your grow area for optimum growth of sun leaves and buds, later, than you've done what is needed.

The reason for using LST to move your branches is to fill the grow area. Without it, at harvest, you could have unused space around the perimeter of your grow. By using LST, you can cause the branches to grow in those areas and give your plant more room to grow additional sun leaves.

The end result will be a larger harvest.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 20, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> WOW! i just got done reading this WHOLE THING. amazing i tell you. haha, you've done a wonderful job with these 'ladies'. haha im new to this whole growing thing. ill leave some love for yall in the new members section as well as a little autobiography about myself.


welcome GA, haha. i think this is the longest journal out there . well, i dont know how many ladies i have yet, im so excited. they been thru lots of stress as u can see. i hope i get at least one is female.





			
				Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> I DO HAVE ONE QUESTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> -- what ever happened to that little guy you put in soil??????? im wondering because i plan on doing a soil set up real soon (when i recieve my ww seeds) and i would liek to know how well he did with as little attention as he got!
> thanks!!


 haha, well see, i burnt the main cola and couple of leaves so i cut "only" the burnt part off, so i have some half leaves but the main stem where i cut out is finally starting to grow. i see a lil new growth there. but it finally recoved from the stress its starting to grow again, i think it took about 3-4days to get back to normal. i only gave it sun now, no more artificial light cuz its so nice and sunny. so i take the pot in at nite, if its nice out at nite i just leave it out there. i left it out there last nite and checked on it this morning and saw a spider under one of the leaf so i sprayed some old insect killer bottom that was laying around then flicked it off. i been gettin lots of small bug, mayb mats? so i got kinda freaked out and went to lowe's and brought some ORTHO insect spray. hope this will be better. anyway, i been watering 2 times a day, usually in the morning and at nite, i put 1ml of superthrive in a 32ounce bottle. haha i got kinda carried away, i hope it kinda answer ur question. but ill have pic of the soil plant tonite, i'll post different pic so u can compare the look of it. again thank for joining my journal.
EDIT:have u thought of what kind of light, nute, and where to grow? my soil got burn from a 40wattCFL (100watt incedence) i think it put out 2600lumen. that thing put out lots of heat, haha i thought it'd just be warm, but i learnt my lesson.:cry: let me know when u start ur journal!


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 20, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, if your plant is now positioned as to fill out your grow area for optimum growth of sun leaves and buds, later, than you've done what is needed.
> 
> The reason for using LST to move your branches is to fill the grow area. Without it, at harvest, you could have unused space around the perimeter of your grow. By using LST, you can cause the branches to grow in those areas and give your plant more room to grow additional sun leaves.
> 
> The end result will be a larger harvest.


great info, thanks SB. i was real close to cuttin the fan leaves off. good thing i didnt, my friend keep telling me to PRUNE PRUNE! haha i was woundering why is plant was so weird. anyway great info, i dont have to put out so much time tucking and tying anymore


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 20, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> i dont have to put out so much time tucking and tying anymore


Hehe, tuck your friends ears behind his head and tie them there while you prune his hair...

Just kiddin!

Actually, tell your friend to come to Marpassion and learn the right way to grow. You'll be doing him a favor.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 25, 2007)

ok, so here my Project Stealth Grow, actually, its the grow duct for my 1 soil, im using CFL 23w 1600lumen full spectrum (light is about 5in away ill move it up or down tomorrow b4 it get burn, again ) i used the duct thing then glued mylar on the insde and i am using 2 50mm cpu fan at 13.25CFM 4500RPM got it at newegg.com for $3.99ea. $13.87 shipped for 2fan. not a bad deal i dont think. im running it from a 9v dc adapter. that strealth box cost me about $25 with some extra mylar i have and a left-over piece of wood for the cover. i dont know if this is a stupid idea or it may become the grow of the feature! like a pound each plant? haha. ok i gotta snap out of it. but hey let me know how it look and wut u think i should or shouldn't do. thanks

*QUESTIONS:*
1: should i use full spectrum or soft white or daylight bright (something light that)?
2: i forgot how many lumen required for a plant?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 25, 2007)

are these 'full spectrum' lights anygood? or should i return and get something else? it dont put out near as much heat as my 40w cfl=150w. the light about prolly 2-3in away.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 27, 2007)

17 days into flowering and no sign of sex yet


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 27, 2007)

17 days should be enough time.  i've never had it take more than 14 days.  Make sure your timer is working and you have 12 hours of dark.  Are there any light leaks?  Are there any small LED lights in the grow box (on the timer or any other electronics)?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 30, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> 17 days should be enough time.  i've never had it take more than 14 days.  Make sure your timer is working and you have 12 hours of dark.  Are there any light leaks?  Are there any small LED lights in the grow box (on the timer or any other electronics)?


i'm sure its totally dark, no LED anywhere, i pop my head in when its dark and it look totally dark, i'll have close up pic up tonite


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 30, 2007)

TruTHC, how many lumens total do you have on this plant? How big of an area is it?


----------



## TruTHC (May 1, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> TruTHC, how many lumens total do you have on this plant? How big of an area is it?


 my grow area is 2x2x4ft. the res is 15in plus reflector so i have about 2 to grow with. im using 400w HPS from HTG. Their website say its 55,000 lumen. the heat get up to 95F in the daytime when the light is off. the tallest plant is about 7in away from light with plexi glass.i took it down stairs last nite to do an inspection but i didnt notice balls or hair and i bent a couple colas really bad, it didnt break off but its not standing anymore.i must not know where to look. here are some pic, am i looking at the right place for sex?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 1, 2007)

Everything is looking ok for now. That heat is a problem. At 95 degrees, the plant will almost stop growing. How hot is it getting when the light is on?


----------



## TruTHC (May 2, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Everything is looking ok for now. That heat is a problem. At 95 degrees, the plant will almost stop growing. How hot is it getting when the light is on?


with the light on, the sun should be setting so im guessing about 80-85. i think i havn't seen sex is because the lower nodes is not getting any light, i undid all the ones i tied and most of the fan leaf i tied died. anyway, i got really mad at my plant so i prune alot of the fan leaf, about  30-40 leaves. some drying up so i pulled it off. and i cut the heat burn and nute burn off. i have to top off 2gal every other day and add nute every other top off. but when i add nute i have no idea what im doing, i just take a while guess, well like today, the sheet i printed out from gh site for 8gal so for my 7th week bloom phrase 8gal res would be adding 24grow,64micro,128bloom mL so i divide it by 8 and added 3g,8m,16b to the 2gal top off. i shoulda multiply by 2 for 2gal, anyway i dont know if that strength is too weak. the res was ppm1600 - 513tap. i also added 10ml of superthrive. pic 1&2 is before prune, 3 is after prune, 4 is just node and 5...hmm since i was mad at the plants and those 2 cola was bent when i did inspection so i cut it off, and i mite as well try sex them that way. the  plant with the arrow pointing down only have about 2cm in water and the other one have about 1.5in. and i gave them a drop of super thrive. does those look ok? can somebody knock some sense in my head about adding nute when topping off. a calculation or something? thanks


----------



## TruTHC (May 2, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> That heat is a problem. At 95 degrees, the plant will almost stop growing.


 theres is no other way i can supply cool air with my space nor a wort chiller. i think this is gonna be my last grow for a while, im too paranoid with my in-law and this is not worth it to get caught. i love MJ and MP but i should lay low for a better time. do i still have a chance with my limited space left for growth and high heat?


----------



## TruTHC (May 3, 2007)

ok, so i need to get rid of all my plants, my in-law knew i was up to something all along but they never said anything to me, i had it for over 2 months, i shoulda listen to AlienBait and flower sooner. plus my attic is too dang hot,they stop growing. thats prolly why i haven't seen any sex. anyway whats the safest way to get rid of them, someone told me to burn it but wouldn't that have a very strong MJ oder? i thought about laying the plants in the grass and running a  mower thru to shred the mj? please give me some advice b4 i toss it in dumpster and get busted. Thanks


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 21, 2007)

bummer...
tell your Mother in law to go to hell =(


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 21, 2007)

Juggalo420 said:
			
		

> bummer...
> tell your Mother in law to go to hell =(


 
I think it's her house.

If you told me to go to hell in my own house, you'd be on the street about a second later with everything you owned.

He made a good choice. Until he has his own place, it's best to follow the rules of the person who is allowing you to live in their house. 

But if it is his house, and the wifes mother is a constant presence there, and she might call the cops, that would be a real bummer.

I am so glad that I live alone in a fenced property that's gated. No one knows my business. I like it that way.


----------

